
Pytomlpp – A Toml Parser Alternative - dorafmon
https://github.com/bobfang1992/pytomlpp
======
dorafmon
Hi, I have been working on an alternative to `toml` and `tomlkit`. One thing I
have found in my day job is that these libs are slow when parsing toml files,
and I think the reason behind it is that they are pure-python implementations.
I have made a wrapper for a high-quality C++ toml parser (tomlplusplus) and
think this wrapper can provide better performance if your app parses a large
number of toml files like mine do.

The repo is here:
[https://github.com/bobfang1992/pytomlpp](https://github.com/bobfang1992/pytomlpp)

Please let me know your thoughts!

Bob

